# Outdoor Speaker wire ( long run)



## Stocky (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys,
I want to run speaker wire ,about 100ft probably a little more from my house down to the lake , we need music down there . We have a nice patio area down there that I'm planning on using more this summer. The kids are old enough to hang out down there with us and not get into trouble.
I got my "ball of fire" http://www.govgroup.com/patio-fire-pit-2146234-prd1.htm and I'm ready to party .

I'd like to keep it simple .... how should I do this and what grade / type of speaker wire , do I need to put it into conduit ?

Mike


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Stocky said:


> Guys,
> I want to run speaker wire ,about 100ft probably a little more from my house down to the lake , we need music down there . We have a nice patio area down there that I'm planning on using more this summer. The kids are old enough to hang out down there with us and not get into trouble.
> I got my "ball of fire" http://www.govgroup.com/patio-fire-pit-2146234-prd1.htm and I'm ready to party .
> 
> ...


Mike,

The best thing is to get a 12/2 Tray Rated Cable which is specifically designed for outdoor direct burial use. This way you won't need to put it into conduit which will save time and money! They aren't specifically for audio but they are designed for this application type. They are thick and look cool too (the one I'm looking at is .42" in diameter 

If you're interested, drop me a PM and I can get you hooked up. My company sells this stuff and I could probably get you a 100' cut of it for a very good price.

Scott


----------



## Stocky (Mar 29, 2010)

Scott,
Thanks for the offer. Let me speak to my buddy who's an electrician. I'm sure he can get it at a place like Graybar at a descent discount, but I'll keep ya in the loop.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Stocky said:


> Scott,
> Thanks for the offer. Let me speak to my buddy who's an electrician. I'm sure he can get it at a place like Graybar at a descent discount, but I'll keep ya in the loop.


Yeah, I work for CSC (Communications Supply) so I'll have similar stuff to them. Not trying to sell you anything as I wouldn't mark it up more than absolutely necessary to cover freight. Just trying to help out.


----------

